# aquscaping design site needed



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

joeeey said:


> Can someone recommend a site or a person that will design a custom aquascape for my 72 bow for a reasonable amount. I have contacted aquariumplants.com and had nothing but problems with them, So I am looking for someone else. I am not sure which plants work well together, growing patterns, fish friendly and such. Besides there are hundreds of plants available to choose from and you really need to know certain things that I don't know.
> 
> I can provide all my tank specs.
> 
> ...


 I already like what you did to the substrate. Are you sure you don't want to give it a shot yourself? You can learn alot here and APC and it's so much fun.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=104737


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

I would really like to do it myself, I know I would like to put java moss covering the island on the right and some type of very small plants all around the rest of the edging between the sand and gravel. I also would like to have plants growing out of the driftwood and large colorful plants in the rear. I plan on leaving the sand free of planting. There are so so many type of plants and I would have to read a dictionary to find out which plants require the same living conditions along with the type of fish I plan on having. I rather pay someone for their time than having plants die on me because they are not compatible with each other. I hoping someone here will be willing to help.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

joeeey said:


> I would really like to do it myself, I know I would like to put java moss covering the island on the right and some type of very small plants all around the rest of the edging between the sand and gravel. I also would like to have plants growing out of the driftwood and large colorful plants in the rear. I plan on leaving the sand free of planting. There are so so many type of plants and I would have to read a dictionary to find out which plants require the same living conditions along with the type of fish I plan on having. I rather pay someone for their time than having plants die on me because they are not compatible with each other. I hoping someone here will be willing to help.


Give us specs on your tank setup. Lighting, CO2, substrate, goals in mind (fast growers, high light plants, low light? Little maintenance?...etc).

We'll be able to give you a suggested list of plants you can pick and choose from.

It's more rewarding if you do it yourself.


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Florida_Larry said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=104737



Thanks, The maintenance and what hardware to purchase is not really an issue. I am really looking to have the plant layout designed. I might pick plants and there may be a better choice out there that I am not aware of. But experienced aquatic planter would know which would blend better and would be compatible.


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

epicfish said:


> Give us specs on your tank setup. Lighting, CO2, substrate, goals in mind (fast growers, high light plants, low light? Little maintenance?...etc).
> 
> We'll be able to give you a suggested list of plants you can pick and choose from.
> 
> It's more rewarding if you do it yourself.


Great Thanks,



72 bow R.O. water Filled


Coralite 260 watt (2 x GE 9365 bulbs 2 X 10k bulbs) on separate timers


Eheim 2028 filter & Fluval 405 filter


20 lb CO2 w/ solenoid, Milwaukee SMS122 PH controller Bubble counter, reactor


3 - 4" Aquariumplants.c0m substrate and 15 lbs red flourite mixed
300 watt heater
air pump w/ 2 stones to come on at night
Power head the swings
I don't mind preforming maintenance every week or two. I would like high plants in the back ground. I also would like some redish plants mixed in. I have a photo of another tank that I have seen that I like the look of. I would like something similar. I plan on having small peaceful community fish like card. tetra's, Mollies, swordtails, Placos, Red shrimp, and maybe some apple snails.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh yeah that's Sergio's tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...um/40605-journal-mad-scientist-ada-120-p.html I love that tank I wonder if you PM'd him if he'd help you with your layout?


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks lizziotti, He did an awesome job. I don't want to replicate what he has done. So contacting him probably won't help. I just like the way the arrangement is setup. What I have in mind is a little bit different. If I only knew more about the plants them self it would make it a lot easier to figure out, but with so many choices to choose from it could take forever to read all of them. That's why I was looking for someone who knew all these plants and their requirements.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

Half the fun is failing and starting over.


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

fishdweeb said:


> Half the fun is failing and starting over.


lol, But I can't afford it.:icon_cry: I don't want to get discouraged b/c of a failed project. But I much rather do it myself.


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, Joeeey 

Most of the fish you have chosen are from Mexico and South America. The Mollies and Swordtails are from Mexico and like hard water, whereas the Tetras and Pleco, who are from South America, like their water soft. Although you could keep them together, if you could choose one group or the other, it would help you narrow things down as far as choice of plants, and make it easier for you to keep them living together in harmony. If you choose a group, or a particular part of the world you would like to re-create, it would be much easier for someone here to recommend some plants for you. I can relate to what you are saying about not being able to afford to experiment. You want to do it right the first time. My advice to you would be not to rush it. Take it slow and do as much research as you can. You might be surprised in the end how much you can come up with on your own. And most of all, have fun!

leafshapedheart


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

leafshapedheart said:


> Hi, Joeeey
> 
> Most of the fish you have chosen are from Mexico and South America. The Mollies and Swordtails are from Mexico and like hard water, whereas the Tetras and Pleco, who are from South America, like their water soft. Although you could keep them together, if you could choose one group or the other, it would help you narrow things down as far as choice of plants, and make it easier for you to keep them living together in harmony. If you choose a group, or a particular part of the world you would like to re-create, it would be much easier for someone here to recommend some plants for you. I can relate to what you are saying about not being able to afford to experiment. You want to do it right the first time. My advice to you would be not to rush it. Take it slow and do as much research as you can. You might be surprised in the end how much you can come up with on your own. And most of all, have fun!
> 
> leafshapedheart



hmmm good food for thought. Thanks. I didn't realize that they were original from different areas of the world. I would say I am going with hardware fish. Swoardtails, Mollies and Platies, Danios and large Tetras like Serpae Tetras and Black neon Tetras. I am using aquariumfish.net as a guide for which fish shold be grouped together. I went to 3 aquarium stores today and seen 300+ plants and I like them all, but I still have no idea on which to purchase and where to place them. I like them all. So I guess I would like to recreate a Mexico type enviorment for my new friends. Salesmen don't really help much they are looking only to sell what they have or need to sell. I rather look for help from a place like this where there are no games just honest answers. Thanks again


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I took a chance and this is what I done so far.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

See I knew you could do it! Looking good so far, what are you planning for the other side?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

My advice is to start here...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/
Figure out what plants you like, which ones are easiest for beginners and go from there. You sound like you know what you want, but are just afraid of doing it. 

The first part of this hobby is figuring out how to grow plants. Once you know how to grow plants, then you can focus more on the "scape". If you have a creative side you should be able to plan an aquascape on your own. Tall plants in the back, short plants in the front. Follow the 1/3's rule. Use different textures, colors, etc. Try to pick plants that look good together. To figure that out, look at other peoples tanks and journals. If you see something you like, note down the combinations of plants they used together. You may want to invest in one of the Nature Aquarium books by Amano. They are FULL of photos of natural looking tanks. 

Unfortunately, there are no "landscapers" you can hire to do your aquarium. Well, maybe there is, but they are few are far between. 

It looks like you are off to a good start. Some advice on your tank right now. Are you trying to create something of nature? If so, you need to ditch the white and salmon colored rock. Use materials that you would find in nature....Different sizes of stones and driftwood. Try not to make things look "artificial". In other words....I hate blue gravel! 

This doesn't mean scattering things in a random way, but requires lots of planning and thinking. You will tinker with it until it looks just right...at least thats what I do. My tank is a never ending tinker toy.


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good! I'm so glad to see you decided to try this out on your own. I really like the tall plants in the back. They almost look like little trees. The hardscape was really good to begin, which helps a lot.

It's easy to get discouraged at first because the plants look thin, and it might not look like one of Amano's creations, but in time, it will fill in. If you keep coming here and asking questions, you'll be ok. There will be lots of people willing to help, and it's especially easy with the pictures. 

Many experienced people say don't be shy with your first planting. More plants is better for a new tank, because algae can easily take over while you wait for the beneficial bacteria to establish itself. Lots of plants also help to eat up the ammonia that almost always spikes in a new tank once you add the fish. 

leafshapedheart


----------



## masroberts9 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have the greatesat thing i've ever seen right here......
http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher

give it a shot.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I think the plant database on THIS site is as good as any out there. There is also a good book called The 101 Best Aquarium Plants which actually has some photos of aquascapes of members of this forum. It gives you good information about many plants.

To understand basic design principals, this article covers it well
Aquascaping principals

You have already built the frame work. All you have to do is fill in the gaps.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

masroberts9 said:


> i have the greatesat thing i've ever seen right here......
> http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher
> 
> give it a shot.


 
Wow thanks for sharing that with all of us that's neat.

Not to throw anymore at you but you may be interested in a webinar on the golden ratio that is in the process over at APC. It sounds great but there's not a date yet. Here's the link.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/58060-golden-ratio-your-tank-webinar.html


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks all, I've got a ton of ideas with those links. Thanks again and I will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## roadie (Jun 8, 2008)

Anubias is a great plant to have growing from driftwood. Just drill a hole that will fit the rhizome of the plant, stick it in and it looks great. This plant is also easy to care for. I would recommend that you try to place it in a place in your tank where it will not get too much light.....since it's a slow grower, algae can sometimes become an issue on the leaves of this plant in the brighter areas of the tank.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

your doing well but grab the rainbow rock and put it in your garden. im not trying to be mean sorry. you have a great start keep going with it!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You could also post a threat at http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum.

Oops I meant thread.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Hilde said:


> You could also post a threat at http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum.


Threats will only scare the moderators haha  

But on a serious note, If you know what you want to plant or even if you dont there is an aquascaping tool that I used to design my own tank. Ive altered it since then but the tool itself worked great and it gave almost the exact result it showed me; http://www.gorillot.com/aquatools/php/index.php?select=7

I dont know if this thing is still useable though. I used it a year back and I couldnt reach the site either. It said the link was broken but try to open it anyway.

BTW I loved what you done to the substrate. May I suggest Anubias nana petite on the sides of the substrate and a nice moss carpet ( just put some moss under some mesh and wait for the moss to grow over it ).

The big piece of wood on the far left you could use as the centerpiece if you place it on the place of the white rock. You could tie some Java Fern, Moss and maybe Anubias to it and you will have a nice eyecatcher.


----------

